# FIBERGLASS DASH PICS



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

BUT ANY MORE PICS OF THEM?


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

if you know there are topics already why would you start another one? go back to the custom interiors page and scroll down... there is at least three fiberglass topics listed... or hit up the homie BLACK_CHERRY he get's down with the glass!


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN THEM ALL ALREADY , MAYBE THERE IS MORE PICS.. I JUST WANT TO SEE PICS.. THIS ISNT A TALK SHOW AND I DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE ACT LIKE IT IS.. 
" HEY PAL, WHAT DID YOU EAT FOR BREAKFAST" TYPE OF CACA..
JUST STIK TO THE POINT..


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

i guess so... good luck...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL LOW YUNGSTER_@Dec 27 2006, 10:52 PM~6840900
> *BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN THEM ALL ALREADY , MAYBE THERE IS MORE PICS.. I JUST WANT TO SEE PICS.. THIS ISNT A TALK SHOW AND I DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE ACT LIKE IT IS..
> " HEY PAL, WHAT DID YOU EAT FOR BREAKFAST" TYPE OF CACA..
> JUST STIK TO THE POINT..
> *



wow what an asshole noobie, well here you go pansie-enjoy


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

WTF IS EVERY 1 GETTING ALL SERIO BOUT THIS .. WHY AM I AN ASS HOLE? DUHHUUDDE IMA NOOBIE.. THATS HUERO TALK .. WHO CARES ABOUT IF I MAKE MORE POSTS? IS IT HURTING YOU? I APOLOGIZE FOR ENDANGERING YOUR COMPUTER'S WELL BEING.. I SHOULDNT HAVE BEEN MORE SINCER ABOUT IT. I KNOW ITS A TOUCHY SUBJECT ..

JUST SHOW THE DAM PICS.. FOR REAL.. THIS ISNT MYSPACE.. SO GO MAKE AN ACCOUNT SIGN IN ON TALK YOUR SHIT THERE.. ONCE AGAIN THIS IS NOT A DR. PHIL SHOW.. FTB


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

listen ***, the only one runnin their cocksucker is you, i posted pics, make yourself useful and post some more, OR GO BACK TO MYSPACE!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

HEY YOUNGSTER BLACK CHERRY HERE I GOT A QUESTION I SEE YOU ASK ALOT OF QUESTIONS ABOUT ALOT OF PROJECTS. THATS COOL TO GET YOUR KNOWLEDGE UP. BUT DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS WE CAN SEE EVEN IF THER NOT DONE. SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT YOUR WORKING WITH! (NOT TRYING TO HATE IF IT SEEMS THAT WAY SOORY)


----------



## Greenteam (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Dec 28 2006, 12:54 PM~6844822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a sick gbody dash! damn. im trying to find pics of ones like that.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

all from Audio Creationz in Ocala Florida...i think i posted most of these in the others


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 25 2007, 08:38 PM~7981033
> *all from Audio Creationz in Ocala Florida...i think i posted most of these in the others
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 26 2007, 04:38 PM~7983971
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


hmm...lets see yours


i kno its all to each his own an all but all i can say is we got them lined up for months at $3500 for a dash console an 2 doors :biggrin:


----------



## Limo Driver666 (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Dec 28 2006, 12:51 PM~6844789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hot. Any more of it?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 26 2007, 08:23 PM~7985593
> *hmm...lets see yours
> i kno its all to each his own an all but all i can say is we got them lined up for months at $3500 for a dash console an 2 doors :biggrin:
> *


$3,500 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 26 2007, 07:23 PM~7985593
> *hmm...lets see yours
> i kno its all to each his own an all but all i can say is we got them lined up for months at $3500 for a dash console an 2 doors :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T OWN ANYTHING, I'M ONLY 11 YRS OLD    

BUT SHIT!!! DO YOUR THING MAN, IT'S ALL GOOD AS LONG AS THE CUSTOMER IS HAPPY


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

I want to get some work done on my regal I'm in the LA area anybody!


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

my shit (needs paint)


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 28 2007, 04:08 PM~7993357
> *I DON'T OWN ANYTHING, I'M ONLY 11 YRS OLD
> 
> BUT SHIT!!! DO YOUR THING MAN, IT'S ALL GOOD AS LONG AS THE CUSTOMER IS HAPPY
> *


Birthday 16 July 1980 hmm interesting

i godda say u had me fooled on those models you built....they look so real! :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 29 2007, 08:38 AM~7998404
> *I want to get some work done on my regal I'm in the LA area anybody!
> *


we can ship....an give us your ideas on how want it lookin, maybe a picture or whatever we can build anything :biggrin: 


an i happen to have a regal in the back yard to build off of if needed :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@May 26 2007, 10:23 PM~7985593
> *hmm...lets see yours
> i kno its all to each his own an all but all i can say is we got them lined up for months at $3500 for a dash console an 2 doors :biggrin:
> *


Its great to hear your makin the dough....does that price included the audio?...and what the usual turnaround on a dash, panels and console?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jun 1 2007, 12:18 AM~8019794
> *Its great to hear your makin the dough....does that price included the audio?...and what the usual turnaround on a dash, panels and console?
> *


nope doesnt include the sudio cause everyones is different those 8' speakers are like 65 a peice horns are 100-150 a peice depending on which ones you want tvs are between 300 an ...how ever big u want....we just put a 32 in a dash

an dash takes almost a week to be ready for paint then another 2 days for the panels an console usually we stay up at the shop late an they get done in a week...
alot of guys throw us extra cash to get it done sooner to send to the painter :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the details mane....Nice work on those dashes :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Limo Driver666_@May 27 2007, 03:37 AM~7986864
> *Thats hot. Any more of it?
> *


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

another one of tims toys


----------

